#  >  > Startup HUB >  >  > Sri Lankan Startup's >  >  > Founder's HUB >  >  Effective Tips to Reduce Startup Costs

## Bhavya

According to researches, 24% of startups fail due to the lack of money and 13% of startups struggle to get financing as most of the startups don't have an angel investor to financially support them. With that said, here are the effective tips to reduce startup costs.

Add Remote Work Culture in Your StartupUse Technology and Go PaperlessOutsource Certain JobsExamine Your Monthly ExpensesTake Advantage of BarteringInvest in Digital Marketing

----------

